# The Olympia rookies!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

*Mike Sheridan:*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

*Ronny Rockel:*


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

COMON Mike make me proud! 

I expect no less than 15th place(He will struggle but give him a few years and he will improve)

He is English guys


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

UNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHORTEN YOUR FRIGGIN SIG!!!! - 

(So that it doesn't scroll)


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok monkey now I've asked this now a couple of times and if you do not respond to this, I will never change it.
WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY SIGNATURE AND WHY DON'T YOU SEND ME A PM ON THIS INSTEAD OF POSTING IT HERE?!!!!!!
YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE THAT SAYS SHIT ON IT SO EXPLAIN YOURSELF RIGHT NOW!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

nothing wrong with your sig.

Not a big deal is it.


Let's talk about Mike and Ronny!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

It's too freakin long dude!!!

When you scroll through the thread it comes to the part under your
post and then has to scroll through the damn SIG also...

And you are the guy who threads all the multiple posts, because
of all the BB pics you put up...

This makes it three times worse

Plus I believe it is the longest SIG I have ever seen!?!?!

Make it short and sweet so it gets rid of the slider on the side,
and I can read and view threads in peace again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with your sig.
> 
> Not a big deal is it


Listen Yoda!!!! - 

Yours is too long also, but not nearly as troublesome

Now fix it or I will have TOUGH OLD MAN come over there
stuff you into a crate of TEA bags, & dump you overboard
in Boston harbor -


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

Take a chill pill 

I am Yoda!? yeah!! 


Life is too short to worry about the length of a sig on a forum on a computer 

by the way i had a cup green tea today


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It's too freakin long dude!!!
> 
> When you scroll through the thread it comes to the part under your
> post and then has to scroll through the damn SIG also...
> ...


 

HAHAHAHA you have to scroll through my sign?! hhahahaahahahahah!
I'll think about it  
Now go back to the competition section, and downloads the Nasser clip!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

And pack on topic, It will take Mike 3-5 years to do some real damage.
Ronny on the other hand has a good shot to get past 12,11,10,9 but then he will hit Alves, Martinez, and Gunther(?). but for new guy's to not place last or something is not that important(Coleman placed last in his first Mr.O)But they will not end up last.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I am Yoda!





			
				MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Not a big deal, is, it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> And pack on topic, It will take Mike 3-5 years to do some real damage.


That Mike guy is too thick in his core (bad symmetry)

He will have to puff out his upper body big time to overcome that - 







(good luck)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> And pack on topic, It will take Mike 3-5 years to do some real damage.
> Ronny on the other hand has a good shot to get past 12,11,10,9 but then he will hit Alves, Martinez, and Gunther(?). but for new guy's to not place last or something is not that important(Coleman placed last in his first Mr.O)But they will not end up last.




yes my thoughts exactly!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That Mike guy is too thick in his core (bad symmetry)
> 
> He will have to puff out his upper body big time to overcome that -
> 
> ...


I don't think buffing out his upper body will help  
He has a very long midsection with you can best compensate for by increasing your lat size, and I don't mean to broad but the length, but that is partial genetics so I'm not sure he will be able to overcome.

Oh wait that is buffing out your upperbody, so yeah monkey your right


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

I hate him(mike guy).  His fucking hair is so gay.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2005)

Mike has some odd hair but he isn't a fat dude full of hate.
We shall see how he does this year, I will be surprised if he cracks the top 10.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

You two crack me up


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

So having bad hair makes you a bad person Premier?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah man! he from your country, defend him  
hey he does have a weird cut


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

he does have a stupid haircut i agree, but no reason to hate on the guy.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

Just fucking with ya man, he's a ok guy, I've met him and he's not just promoting himself, but also the sport, and he is willing to go to great lengths to do so, so I do respect him


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> So having bad hair makes you a bad person Premier?



I like how you constantly put words into my mouth.  I never said he was a bad person, I simply dont like him because of his gay hair cut.  Whats so hard to understand about that 

It doesnt take anything away from what he's accomplished, so whats the big fucking deal?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah jus forget it dude 


Here's an interview taken with Mike:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-interview-mike-sheridan.asp


Seems like a cool guy.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I simply dont like him because of his gay hair cut.  Whats so hard to understand about that


----------



## musclepump (Sep 21, 2005)

Mikey there is getting a gut pretty early in his pro career


----------

